# today's report



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

A bunch of SAND sharks, like 15 of them, and yes sativa they were SAND sharks, not dogfish!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> A bunch of SAND sharks, like 15 of them, and yes sativa they were SAND sharks, not dogfish!


Not sure how I got involved in this but cograts on the SAND sharks anyway:beer:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

surfside, your little girl sure is getting big! How you been? We need to get out and go fishing....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

outfishin28 said:


> A bunch of SAND sharks, like 15 of them, and yes sativa they were SAND sharks, not dogfish!


sorry to bust your bubble but there is no such thing as sand sharks. probably atlantic sharpnose.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i was going to say that too, theres a sandbar shark but not likely this time of year


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

also a sand tiger....they are definitely hard to mistake


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Atlantic sharpnose = prepared correctly = good on the grill.....


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*shark*

Here's a link to some photos on the Atlantic Sharpnose:
http://www.coast-shark.com/ID/sharks/ASharpnose/

Did anyone see the article in today's paper about the effects of overfishing sharks is having on the marine food chain?

Shark article


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

you tell me, I was under the impression of sand shark


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats a horrible picture for id....but from the body shape i'm gonna say sharpnose.

Once again, there is no such thing as a sand shark. There is a sandbar and a sand tiger, but no plain "sand" shark. It seems to be a generic term people use for biters in MB


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I will try to find a better one for ID, we took many.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Big Worm said:


> surfside, your little girl sure is getting big! How you been? We need to get out and go fishing....


Hey man, it's been a while. The water temp's getting there... Moving to Murrells Inlet as we speak. Can't wait to meet up on the sand to slay some pomps 

See you soon,
Dan


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't wait till it gets right!


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*I think the shark in the photo*

is a smooth dogfish, funky teeth.. no spikes, and grayer looking to its pain in the balls spiny dogfish...oh wait there both pain in the balls


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

indeed, but fun to catch, they fight pretty good once you get em up in the splash.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sharpnose. I've caught more of them in my lifetime than anyone should have to bear. Dogfish aren't as common in the surf in the southeast as the sharpnose are. They like the cooler water temps and should clear out for the most part in a couple months. By the way, they also make great bait for bull and tiger sharks.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> sorry to bust your bubble but there is no such thing as sand sharks. probably atlantic sharpnose.


This is true. Sand shark is probably the most common name used. They don't exist.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*sand shark*

they do exist,,,you have your loan sharks,card sharks and sand sharks!!!! HE HE HE :fishing:


----------

